# Spence describes living with Type 1 for WDD



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2014)

This is an excellent video where 11 year old Spence describes living with diabetes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMKUvPKtaow&list=UUyoW-tqVAO2alLz4OkGurPg&index=1


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2014)

A good video of a good kid !  They didn't have video when I was his age. I have a cine film of the week I learn to walk in Trafalgar sq & pigeon lands on me head & I fall over !  Am pleased I have a Medtronic pump cos that looks prehistoric. The devise to put the needle in  Also when cannula is in it is much flatter against skin. & I have never used any type of spray to get cannula out. That the reason why some are having skin complaints


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2014)

The device to put the needle in is excellent and reminds both Pete and I of the well-loved Trodat Printy pre-inked stamp we both used to use all the time in different places we worked - http://www.trodat.net/en-US/Products/at-home-and-on-the-move/original-printy/Pages/general.aspx

It's a Roche Flexset he was inserting.  The navy blue thing on top of the cannula enables you to load it into the inserter whilst the 'feet' of the inserter stretch the site out flatter whilst shooting the needle in.  The blue thing also protects the head of the inserter needle whilst handling it - you can hold the thing very firmly whilst you have hold of it and it also protects the needle/cannula tubing from being accidentally moved  even slightly during handling or insertion.  It does the job excellently.  Then you remove the blue bit entirely (to be binned)  draw the inserter needle out, attach the tubing to the cannula, prime it and off you jolly well go.

The cannula then sticks out from your skin no more than any other make or type.  It just looks bigger with the blue bit.  It's dead easy to remove by a section on either side that you squeeze in and then pull it away.

Brill for us that don't like sticking things that length into us.  Yes, I had used to have to do it and I did it Hobie - that doesn't mean I EVER liked it.  Whereas I LIKE inserting cannulas.

That's wrong - sounds like I'm a piercing freak or something - no, I accept it HAS to be done and to that degree I've always done whatever it was I had to, although it hurt.  Even a fair number of jabs with pen needles have hurt me.  But using this thing, is just NEVER an unpleasant experience.  I have had them hurt about twice in 4 and a half years, both times I realised when removing the cannula later, I'd gone too close to a mole (I have shedloads of moles, freckles and seborrhic keratosie - hundreds - so I just don't notice most of em most of the time.)

I love mine !


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 14, 2014)

Great kid!

I think his device looks pretty user friendly - nice and chunky - Spence was pretty swift using it. My little one has just started inserting hers with some help from mum, but no twanger at the mo as she has the sure T steel cannulas


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2014)

& what about the spray to get the glue off cannula. I have never had to do that


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 14, 2014)

My daughter uses the lift plus spray, she says it makes the cannula easier to get off. I think it dissolves/loosens it a bit so that she can peel it off without it hurting. Kids are a bit sensitive to pain, hopefully by the time she's an adult she'll be able to just yank the cannula off without worrying if it stings briefly!

The spray doesn't cause any irritation, whereas the sticky stuff on the cannula occasionally does.  We know it's the cannula sticky and not the spray that causes the irritation because it is itching long before she sprays it or tries to take it off!  And then she is left with a red rash in the perfect shape of the cannula plaster!

Luckily so far this has only happened very occasionally, usually we have no problems. If it was me who had to wear the cannulas I might have a bit of a problem, I have a definite sensitivity to sticking plaster and after about 24 hours I find that the plaster irritation is worse than the original injury 

We've also got the Roche pump and cannulas as shown.  I believe you can insert the cannulas by hand if you like, the one time we tried this though we had an occlusion a few hours later so prefer to use the inserter.  Most of the time it doesn't hurt at all


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm allergic to ordinary sticking plaster glue - on the fabric, stretchy sort - but not any other plaster or tape I've ever used, including duct tape.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2014)

As soon as I cut or take some bark off my hands at work the Electricians tape comes out ! Ask any Lecy.


----------

